# Just got my new CS6 monitor!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Can't wait til I get a camera!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got one recently too! I really like it, light, good size screen, uses battery's. I gave my head guy my dvd pack unit as he was using a dvd lcd unit so now he's happy and I'm happy You will like it!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Cuda said:


> I just got one recently too! I really like it, light, good size screen, uses battery's. I gave my head guy my dvd pack unit as he was using a dvd lcd unit so now he's happy and I'm happy You will like it!


Yea I was on the fence about it, but after spending the day with Ben (gear junkie) a few weeks back I got a good hands on feel of it. After using the laptop type from mytana for years I realized even on a 15" monitor the pic in pic was about the same. I don't have a camera yet (I hope to have a 200' mini seesnake next month) but I've committed to Ridgid system (do it right the first time) and I got a heluva price from AJ Coleman. Plus I've already got the navitrack reciever.


----------

